# I just had to share



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

I just had to share this video. Sometimes I walk Nacho around my families theme park where I also work as it is safer than walking on my own in isolated spots. Well before I caught the rest on camera Nacho had fallen into what is called the 'aqua bugs' small operated boats for children that go round a little moat. When he fell in the first time, out of shock he dropped his chewed up ball. What i have caught on camera is Nacho trying to get his ball back without going back into the icy water! I cried with laughter.... hope you enjoy it! Excuse my whiny 'dog talking' voice.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love it - it did make me laugh! Poor dog! I suspect Nacho will be very careful not to fall in or drop his precious ball in it again!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

That was brilliant very funny poo!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love it. Too funny. Thanks for a needed laugh. He is so handsome. I love his color. (we have tail and red coat envy)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you Susie, that brought a nice smile to my face . He really didn't want to go back in did he?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely clip....as you know I have a soft spot for Nacho... he has so much character xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

that was really cute! oh he was trying so hard not to get back in there


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, that is very sweet, you can almost hear him willing his neck to grow that extra inch!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah that was much needed for me too!...having a bad Monday with waking up to no heating or hot water (although just fixed), so that was a great tonic! Love Nacho! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah love this and all the little squeaks he's making in shear desperation  

xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this - thank you for brightening up a very miserable Monday afternoon


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, the brave wee soul - not too keen on water, is he - but he loved his ball too much to leave it there A really funny clip of a cute wee fellow.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Priceless.....gosh he'd be good at yoga lol...so funny seeing him trying his best not to get back but sooooo desperate to get that ball, super video xxxxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love him! I love him just staring at the ball almost willing it to move to the edge!!! X


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

That was lovely ...can you guys tell me how to put the age ruler up???


----------



## mitzigollop (Sep 19, 2012)

Brilliant! Haha


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So cute. Poor Nacho, he was really hanging onto the side so as not to fall in. But hey, at least he got his ball back.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww brilliant video, really made me laugh  xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

kimmie said:


> That was lovely ...can you guys tell me how to put the age ruler up???


Hi Kim...this is the thread you need. You can just click on someone's pita pata and that will take you to the site needed to create your own. 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1944


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

You really captured his character in that one!! You had me wanting to jump in myself and get it for him! What a beautiful monkey!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I do LOVE him so much. He is hours of entertainment!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is so funny, great clip.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Brilliant!! Lovely Nacho.... what a sweetie


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

How funny!! I thought you'd have to wade in for it! You know when you're on holiday and you just can't bear jumping into the cold pool, and it takes forever, it's like that, lol!

He is soooo lovely.


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

Ah lovely!!! Our cockapoos do give us hours of entertainment don't they!! Impressed he eventually went in for it!

It's not Flambards is it??


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Allison said:


> Ah lovely!!! Our cockapoos do give us hours of entertainment don't they!! Impressed he eventually went in for it!
> 
> It's not Flambards is it??


Haha they do indeed. I just found it so funny because he had already been in. He likes water usually but it has to be in a nice hot bath. 

Wow good knowledge... yes it is Flambards


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

What a lovely place for Nacho to explore and different to the usual beaches/ fields/ woods!

I grew up in Falmouth so have been to Flambards lots of times and have got pictures of my daughters in the little boats. Now my children go there on school trips from Bude to visit the Blitz Museum!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Allison said:


> What a lovely place for Nacho to explore and different to the usual beaches/ fields/ woods!
> 
> I grew up in Falmouth so have been to Flambards lots of times and have got pictures of my daughters in the little boats. Now my children go there on school trips from Bude to visit the Blitz Museum!


Ah sweet! Yes he does love it and I have no worries with him running off as it is totally secure. Shame you don't still live in Falmouth. I would love Nacho to have a cockapoo friend who lived close by!  If you are ever down this way, be sure to give me a shout!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So funny! Bless him  Vincent would have just jumped straight in, and then got the cold water all over me :/


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

S.Claire said:


> Haha they do indeed. I just found it so funny because he had already been in. He likes water usually but it has to be in a nice hot bath.
> 
> Wow good knowledge... yes it is Flambards


Ah I love flambards!! Being a Cornish maid I used to take my daughter there all the time when she was little, seem to remember a particularly entertaining visit with OH a hangover and the spinning teacups


----------

